# PEN SWAP PHOTOS - Dec 07



## neon007 (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is a post for all the photos from the pen swap. Maybe a mod. can make it a sticky or something. As soon as I get pics of my swap I will post them. Until then, all who have received please post some pics. This way they arent all over the place. Thanks Steve.


----------



## stevers (Dec 22, 2007)

My pleasure Keith.
By the way, here is the pen I sent to Keith. We were drawn as pen swap partners. 
I created a "Worthless Wood" gold Jr. Gents fountain pen. This was also a "double cast" creation. I drilled the cast blank, turned it just below the bushings, then re-cast it in clear resin to get the best finish I could. Turning a Jr. Gent below the bushings is no easy feat. The cap barrel is thin to begin with. I was scared to death of a blow out. But it worked. So here is what Keith received from me. His to me is in the mail and as soon as I receive it, I'll post some photos.
I hope you all enjoy it, and I especially hope you enjoy it Keith. It was my pleasure creating it for you.




<br />




<br />


----------



## gketell (Dec 23, 2007)

Can we put the date/month/year of the swap in the title?  It'll make finding it easier in the future.  

Steve, that is a gorgeous pens! You've out done yourself again!
GK


----------



## stevers (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Greg.


----------



## neon007 (Dec 23, 2007)

Steve, What wood is it? I really like it.


----------



## Stevej72 (Dec 23, 2007)

Steve, you did an awesome job on that pen, it is beautiful!


----------



## stevers (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Steve. 
Keith, thats Eucalyptus burl. I found it on a tree when I was a tree trimmer. The tree was coming down so I sliced the burl off the side of the tree. Managed to get around 200 blanks from it. Sold and traded about 50 or 75 of them. Lost another 30 or 40 to attrition. I tried to sell some of them a while back here, cast in PR and ready to turn, but no one was interested. Now, I'm down to a less then a couple dozen. 
Thanks for the kind words, now where are all the other swap photos.


----------



## neon007 (Dec 23, 2007)

Here is the pen I did for Stevers. It is amboyna burl that was rotted and had worm holes in it. I cast it in some copper pearl pr and there you have it. It is in a chrome baron. Thanks for looking.


----------



## stevers (Dec 23, 2007)

Didn't show Keith. Check your title on the pic.


----------



## stevers (Dec 23, 2007)

There you go. Man I cant wait to get that. I know it's going to look even better in person. I'll post up when I get it. 
Thanks Keith, sure glad you put this swap together.


----------



## shawn394 (Dec 23, 2007)

Well I am finally getting around to posting some pictures of the amazing pens that Alex sent me.  He did a great job and I hope my pens we worthy of the swap.  I almost lost the panache almost as soon as I opened the package.  My wife really liked it.  Thanks to Alex for the pictures.  I will replace with some of my own hopefully tomorrow.  I had a friend borrow my camera to take pictures of his racecar that he is selling and his camera is broken.  He is supposed to return it tomorrow.  But I really wanted to get some pictures of these incredible pens posted.  The first is a panache with yellow and green acrylic blank.  The second is a dyed closed end jr gent fp.  I really like this one.



<br />



<br />


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 24, 2007)

Here is the pen I made and sent to Bryan (BryanJon) for the Pen swap.  It is a Jr. Statesman rollerball done in BSC PR.  I cast the PR directly onto the tubes.


----------



## tweetfaip (Dec 25, 2007)

Here is the beautifully made pen that Grumps sent me.  It is Indian Rosewood with a Deft finish.  This will go into my rotation of daily writers.  Thanks!


----------



## grumps (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's is a picture of the pen that tweetfaip (Eric Jones) sent me for the pen swap.  It's made from Brazilian Cherry whle the nib-end is "mystery wood" (my guess is Indian Rosewood).  The band is a purple/lavender/maroon acrylic band.  The pen has an excellent CA finish  with a good balance and feel - a very comfortable pen to use.  Thanks, Eric, I appreciate the pen.


----------



## louisbry (Dec 29, 2007)

First I would like to thank Keith for organizing the pen swap.  From my perspective it was a big success for all involved.  Here's a picture of the Ti Gold Bubinga Jr Gent pen that I sent to my pen swap partner Jim (n7blw) and the stabalized box elder Black Ti Click Sierra pen he sent to me.  We were both thrilled because I hadn't seen one of the new Sierra click pens and he hadn't seen a Jr. Gent. rollerball (other than pictures).


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 29, 2007)

These are the pens I made for 1080Wayne:

(1) "Cast" - densely packed money:


<br />

(2) "Wood" - Cocobolo and angle-cut rifle case:


<br />


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow those are all beautiful!


----------



## CaptG (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are the pens going to SuperDave, my pen swap partner for wood and acrylic.  Hope ya like em Dave.[]


----------



## stevers (Dec 31, 2007)

I got my swap pen from neon007. Very nice. Deep shine on the finish. And the wood is stunning. Nice job Keith and thanks again.




<br />

It's "mangled Amboyna burl" cast in Ab Lincoln copper pearl.


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are the Pens (Works of Art!) I received from Gary Nicholls[]

I am at a loss for words. I was heading to town on errands and had checked the mail. I sat in the car and opened the box and was stunned, to say the least. Talked to myself all the way to town and back!

The craftsmanship is top drawer. Fit, Finish, Style, you name it, Gary nailed it![^]

I like it when someone sets the bar high for the rest of us, but Gary set the bar in another solar system!

Thank you Gary for your beautiful pens and generosity. I will cherish MY pens!

Dave





<br />



<br />



<br />


----------



## CaptG (Jan 5, 2008)

Gee Dave, ya makin me blush. [:I]  Glad ya like 'em and hope you use them a lot.[]


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaptG_
> <br />Gee Dave, ya makin me blush. [:I]  Glad ya like 'em and hope you use them a lot.[]



It will be a while before I work up the nerve to use the Majestic...[]

The wife keeps taking it out and playing with it[] But I keep a close eye on it[}] She also leers at the Jr. Gent and says "this is a perfect size for a woman." 

Gonna have to put them under lock and key or threaten to take her Chefs Mate electric whisk, chopper, mixer thingie hostage for mixing resin[}]


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 6, 2008)

They are all so very good!


----------



## stevers (Jan 9, 2008)

Has any body else received a swap pen they want to show? Seems there was more of us involved than this.[]


----------



## JayDevin (Jan 9, 2008)

OK This is one of the pens I sent to Ozmandus. Perhaps he will share the other 2 photos. ( I sent him a Bonus  one )


----------



## R2 (Jan 9, 2008)

They are all beautiful pens although I'm not fond of the cartridge pen.[][][]


----------



## jskeen (Jan 10, 2008)

Tim (tseger) and I got our swap completed a little late, but both of us were very happy with the results of our first penswap.  

I sent Tim this cigar in stabilized spalted white oak





and he sent me this one in buckeye burl  







Happy Campers!

James


----------



## MarkHix (Jan 11, 2008)

Fritz64 (Bob) and I completed our penswap. (I was the slow one.) The first is from Bob.  My photography does not do it justice.  It is a beautiful pen Bob and feels good in my hand. 



<br />

This was my contribution. 


<br />


----------



## stevers (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice work guys. Keep the photos coming.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 13, 2008)

Gat a package from SuperDave yesterday and not only did I get a pair of prize winning pens, but found this awsome looking bowl in the box.  Now LOML wants to know why I am not turning bowls!!!  Thanks Dave.  Really great looking pens.  I see why they won at his turning club.  Great fit and superb finish.  [][]


----------



## CaptG (Jan 13, 2008)

OOPS, forgot to tell about the pair of nice looking pen blanks that were also in the box.  I will post pictures when I turn them.[]


----------



## joseph10s (Jan 22, 2008)

After almost a month with Canadian and US Post, here is the pen I received from maxwell_smart007 made with Blue Pearl and Blue Crushed acrylic.  I wouldnâ€™t have known if he hadnâ€™t told me, but it is his first segmenting and first pen made with a skew.  Beautiful!  Thanks Andrew!


----------



## R2 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a stunningly beautiful lot of pens from everyone![][][][]I must get involved with this whe I'm allowed to get back to turning.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 22, 2008)

What a fine selection of pens, some fine work done guys, gals.


----------

